# please advise: oil leak on dv valve



## Thehappygti (Feb 6, 2009)

my dv valve still works, but nothing like it used to. There is a leak on it as well. Idk if it's a smal vaccuum leak, but I checked the lines and they seem fine. I haven't lost any boost. Not sure what type of problem I'm running into here? I appreciate the advise.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

positive crankcase ventilation.... normal


----------

